# Einfaches Echoot für Ruderboot gesucht



## Scaara (26. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

da ich nächstes Jahr in einen Angelverein eintrete suche ich ein günstiges mobiles Echolot. Zielgebiet ist ein See mit bis zu 20m Tiefe, Zielfische Hecht, Barsch, Zander.

Auf dem Radar habe ich zur Zeit vor Allem folgende Modelle:

Garmin Striker 4dv und 5dv (wo ist der Unterschied, außer dem Display???)
Lowrance Hook 4x

Dragonfly gefällt mir nicht so. Deeper scheidet auf jeden Fall aus.

Tendenz geht stark zum Striker 4dv, da mir das Downvü glaub ich gut gefällt zum vertikalen. Das 5dv würde mich reizen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich dadurch einen deutlichen Mehrwert habe.

Wir sind meist zu 2t auf dem Boot, so dass einer immer das Echo vor den Augen hat, da sollte das kleine Display reichen...

Was kann das Lowrance besser/schlechter? Hier bin ich noch nicht so im Thema.
Karten brauche ich wohl auf dem See nicht so dringend. Hotspots setzen zu können ist ein nettes zusatzfeature.

Wenn ich eine Lösung inkl. Zubehör (auch gebraucht) für 300€ finde bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Hanni HRO (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einfaches Echoot für Ruderboot gesucht*

Moin! 
Vor genau der gleichen Entscheidung stand ich im Juli. Dragonfly schied bei mir auch aus. Blieben noch das 4dv gegenüber dem 5dv! Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich eines für den Einsatz in der Ostsee bis max. 25m Tiefe benötigte. Ich habe mich dafür durch unzählige Berichte gelesen und auch immer wieder verglichen. Schlussendlich habe ich mich für das 5dv entschieden, was ich im Nachhinein als die absolut richtige Entscheidung sehe und es in keiner Sekunde bereut habe.
Warum? Technisch sind beide Geräte FAST identisch mit einigen Feinheiten, welche jedoch meiner Meinung nach schon eine Rolle spielen. Das 4dv arbeitet mit effektiven 300 Watt und das 5dv mit 500 Watt. Das heißt, dass das 5dv eine höhere Leistung besitzt und somit mehr Details gegenüber dem 4dv aufnehmen/darstellen kann. Den größten Vorteil sehe ich aber deutlich beim Display!!! Auch ich nutze das 5dv auf einem relativ kleinem Boot mit einer zweiten Person. Und ganz ehrlich...ich möchte den 5 zoll Bildschirm nicht missen! Da du ja auch schreibst dass du das Downvü nutzen möchtest, wäre das 5dv nicht nur von der Größe des Displays vorteilhaft sondern auch die fast doppelt so effektive Auflösung! Und dass ist MEINER MEINUNG NACH ein großer Knackpunkt! Was nützt einem Downvü wenn das Display es nicht entsprechend wieder geben kann? Das wäre so als wenn ich eine Bluray  über ein HD ready Fernseher gucken würde. Hinzu kommt, dass es auch sehr praktisch ist, sich dass traditionelle Echobild neben dem Downvü-Bild anzeigen zu lassen. Das bedeutet dass jedes "Bild" 2,5 Zoll beim 5dv groß ist. Das 4dv besitzt ja ein 3,8 Zöller. Dort kannst du das Bild horizontal splitten....aber ich kann mir denken das dieses dann nicht mehr sehr augenfreundlich sein wird. Zumal man immer bedenken muss dass auch mal von hinten die Sonne direkt auf dem Bildschirm scheinen wird...und dort ist es selbst beim 5dv nicht immer leicht, etwas zu erkennen. ;-) 
Lass dich von der Gesamtgröße des 5dv mit dem Gehäuse nicht täuschen...das Display mit 5zoll ist so groß wie die gängigen smartphones....und die haben wir ja auch max. 50cm unter der Nase um entsprechend zu sehen! ;-)

Trotzdem sind beide von den innerer Werten natürlich fast gleich und somit ist das 4dv sicherlich auch ein tolles Gerät mit entsprechender Daseinsberechtigung zu einem super Preis  Allerdings eher was für Kajaks und Belly Boote.
Mir persönlich waren jedenfalls die 80€ mehr es wert, das 5dv zu kaufen, um einfach entspannter die Geschehnisse unter mir zu verfolgen. 

Was mir noch bei dem 5dv sehr gefällt, ist die sehr unkomplizierte  Menüführung.
Wird aber beim 4dv sicherlich nicht sonderlich anders sein. 
Hoffe ich konnte ein bißchen helfen!?

Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast...immer her damit!:vik:


----------



## Scaara (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einfaches Echoot für Ruderboot gesucht*

Besten Dank für das ausführliche Feedback. Ich habe grad ein Angebot für ein 4dv inkl. Tasche, Batterie, Ladegerät und Geberstange für 240€... Das ist verlockend. Grundsätzlich wäre das 5dv natürlich besser, aber inkl. Zubehör wäre ich bei über 400€ wenn kein gutes gebraucht angebot kommt. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine Meinung hierzu und nutzt sogar das 4dv


----------



## Hanni HRO (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einfaches Echoot für Ruderboot gesucht*

Kein Problem. ;-)

Ja wenn das 4dv neu ist, wäre das ein sehr gutes Angebot! 
Andererseits wie kommst du auf über 400€ für dass 5dv??? Das ist viel zu viel! Dass Gerät bekommst für 299€ hier: http://mobile.angel-schlageter.de/E...-5-DV-DownVue-CHIRP-GPS-mit-Geber--13184.html

Das Akku habe ich bei Amazon gekauft: https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003US3SPI/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&qid=1482801823&sr=8-10&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=12v+7ah

(Kauf dir bloß nicht so ein teures akku...egal ob 4dv oder 5dv)...dass erfüllt über mehrere Stunden voll seinen Zweck ;-)
Und Ladegerät gibt's regelmäßig bei Aldi, Norma, Lidl etc. für ca. 10€!  Und da du ja mit dem Ruderboot unterwegs bist und sicherlich nicht mit über 30km/h übern See donnerst, noch ein tipp....spare dir das Geld  für ne teure Geberstange und Bau dir ganz einfach selbst eine.....ohne Quatsch!!! Hab ich auch gemacht. Materialkosten ca. 10-15€ und funktioniert super....wichtig ist doch nur dass der Geber lediglich im 90° Winkel im Wasser "steht"... ;-)


----------



## Scaara (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einfaches Echoot für Ruderboot gesucht*

Danke für die Tipps. Eine Echolottasche ist auch noch dabei. Die gibt es nicht unter 45€.
Ich werde aber deinen Rat annehmen und auf das 5er sparen.


----------



## Hanni HRO (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einfaches Echoot für Ruderboot gesucht*

Wie gesagt: man muss nicht alles teuer kaufen wie es immer angeboten wird. Eine Echolottasche ist nicht verkehrt, habe aber auch hier nicht eingesehen dafür soviel Geld zu bezahlen... ich habe mir für ca. 10€ oder 12€ ne stabile Plasikkiste mit Deckel und Griffmulden gekauft wo das 5dv mit Akku reinpast, das ganze mit 5mm styropor ausgekleidet und an der Seite ein gleites Loch reingebohrt, wo auf dem Boot die Kabel vom Akku zum 5dv führen ohne dass der Deckel ab muss.....das Akku nehme ich garnicht erst aus der Kiste heraus.  so bleibt dieses immer vor Regen geschützt.


----------



## Hanni HRO (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einfaches Echoot für Ruderboot gesucht*

45€ der Akkutasche wäre ja schon der halbe Preis vom 4dv zum 5dv....da würde ich liebe auf eine (zugegeben praktische Tasche) verzichten....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Einfaches Echoot für Ruderboot gesucht*

Wenn du schon Geld ausgeben willst dann kauf Dir das Echomap 42dv oder 45dv baugleich.groessere Modelled ist in den 50er nummern
Mit GPS function und record function.
Auch konturaufzeichnung

Ist super. Ohne GPS wuerde ich nicht mehr rausfahren 
Kartenmaterial kannst auch kaufen. Record selbst echolotaufnahmen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Einfaches Echoot für Ruderboot gesucht*

Das striker modell hat keine speicherkarte?


----------

